
Dolphin-assisted Fishing in Mauritania - fauria
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ12t_VoZwA
======
fauria
In response to "First Proof That Wild Animals Really Can Communicate With Us"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12144521)

